# Fridge (white Wire)



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

As I mentioned in other posts, I'm mechanically declined not inclined - so today for the first time I noticed a white wire inside our fridge is just sticking out. What purpose does this wire serve and is it supposed to be doing this or has it come loose from some where?
thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

where is the wire?

Can you post a picture?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, the "white wire" is probably located behind the "fins" in the back top part of the fridge, and should be connected to your thermostat........that wonderful little slide thing that's located on a fin to control the temperature.
Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes it controls the temp in the fridge

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The wire is for temp control and is supposed to be mounted on one of the fins in the fridge.

Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

sgalady said:


> that wonderful little slide thing that's located on a fin to control the temperature.
> Darlene


You can change the temp of the fridge









Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Slide the plastic fin to the top of the metal fin inside the fridge . Supposidly where the fin is, controls cold


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The wire's supposed to be attached to a slide mechanism that fits on a "fin" in the top back of the inside of the fridge. Apparently, someone tried to move the "thermostat" if you want to call it that, too far. Yep, I took mine in because it wasn't cooling well, and they moved the "thermostat" from the right side fin to the third fin from the right, and said it will improve cooling. I had ASKED them to check for proper circulation by checking for loose insulation/plastic, above the unit. Did that happen? NO!!







Just went out to check it, and after 24 hrs. of non-opened operation, it is JUST BARELY in the safe zone (about 36-38 degrees). The a/c is holding an even 72 degrees, thank God. BUT, why the heck can't they do what I ask instead of doing such stupid things?








Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess I read on here to move the plastic fin inside the fridge. I just read the manual for mine and makes no mention of it. It says the temp is preset at the (Dometic) factory in both Gas and electric mode.

It also says in hot and humid times to turn the (somewhat hidden) switch under the top decoration panel to on.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The control point for the fridge is 37 to 38 degrees in the fridge. So Darlene it sounds like it is working fine. The temp inside the trailer does not matter to the fridge but the outside temp can affect the performance.

The white wire is the Thermistor, this device monitors the temperature of the fridge and will cycle the cooling unit.

The way the system works is the Freezer is the first to get cooling then the fridge. If the Fridge gets to the control point it is assumed that the freezer is good. This is also why you hear a lot of people saying "I turned my fridge on 1 hour ago and the freezer is fine but the fridge is not working!!", it is the same cooling unit and you just have to give it time.

The thermistor monitors the fin temperature and when it gets to about 28 to 30 degrees (this relates to about 37 air temp in the fridge) the cooling unit shuts down. The fins are colder at the top and to the middle. If you put the Thermistor on the outside fin at the bottom that is almost the coldest setting you can make. If you really want it cold in there take the thermistor off the fin and let it hang in the air. The fridge temp will go down to about 30.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Andy!
Thanks for the info! I know that when I worked for the State of Ga, as an RN, we had to keep medications refrigerated, and food, as well, for patients. The temp range had to be 34-36 degrees, if I recall correctly. I know the TT temp, itself, doesn't affect the fridge.
What I was referring to was the post under "mods" where someone removed the top vent to their fridge, on the roof, and found insulation and plastic lying on the coils, blocking the air circulation necessary for keeping them cool. He removed the insulation and plastic, restoring proper air circulation, and the fridge worked remarkably well.
I requested, SPECIFICALLY, that the service dept. do this, as I'm unable to get up there with a ladder, myself. However, they just moved the thermostat and said it was working properly, but they said they were fixing to work on it, and about three hours later, called and said they were finished, and everything was fine.
It takes longer than that for the temperature to reach a proper level!!!








When I went out to check the temp, earlier, I put the fridge fan in the fridge, and that's supposed to cool it down another 5 degrees. It's up to 42 degrees, now, not even in the safe zone!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Andy,
The post I was referring to was by camping479, under mods, "refrigerator improvements, increasing airflow". Oh, BTW, I decided to try to move the thermostat thingy, and the white wire FELL out of the thermostat thingy!! Now, what???







Back to the shop is what. I've got an extended warranty and I'm gonna aggravate the pure living punk out of them, til they FIX my camper and I get to use it when I WANT to, not at their convenience!! They're gonna have so many warranty claims it's not even funny!!







Oh, gonna start asking for gas reimbursement, or free shopping trips in their store. Anybody want anything??








Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Andy,
> The post I was referring to was by camping479, under mods, "refrigerator improvements, increasing airflow". Oh, BTW, I decided to try to move the thermostat thingy, and the white wire FELL out of the thermostat thingy!! Now, what???
> 
> 
> ...


I know about the external ventilation issues and it is hit and miss on if it was done correctly at Keystone but it is tough to pull into the dealer and complain about a 1 or 2 degree difference in what you think you should get and what you are actually getting, then telling them how to troubleshoot the problem you think you see. Although it would only take them an hour to check it out and then who know how long to make it perfect they really do need more of a reason to suspect it is wrong before they rip into it.

I have a few questions and suggestions.

1 - What is the temperature in the Freezer?
2 - Is there anything in the fridge or freezer?
3 - Is the fridge side of the trailer facing the sun for a good portion of the day?
4 - Do you run your fridge all the time and if you do then look at the cooling fins in the back and top of the fridge and see if there is ice.

I recommend that you place several large bottles of water in the fridge or even a case of soda. Air is really hard to cool and keep cold as compared to the mass of a case of soda.

Shade the fridge side of the trailer, either by where you park or put out the awning.

If you see ice on the cooling fins, shutdown and defrost for a day and then start over.

Then check the fridge temperature in 24 hours.

Below is a picture of the Thermistor it just slides into the clip that holds it to the fin.










Below is a picture of a correctly installed Thermistor. Again the plastic clip just holds the Thermistor against the cooling fin to monitor the fin temperature.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

And a picture is worth 1000 words. I've never seen that wire. Off to look but I guess our fridge is working so I ain't touching nothing









Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> And a picture is worth 1000 words. I've never seen that wire. Off to look but I guess our fridge is working so I ain't touching nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Ditto


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the explamation and pictures. My Fridge has worked perfectly since I got the camper. But I usually have it full with 2 12 packs of pop, water and snacks, so it has something to work with. I haven't check the back of the unit yet, may do this when I shut up everything for the winter, but may not do anything about it unless I have a problem.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks Guys and Gals 
As usual terrific info. - just got back from Banff National park and after replacing it back in the proper place; things went fine.


----------

